# Identify wood shaper



## neub72 (Jun 4, 2014)

Found this shaper at a garage sale .I can not find any info on it except it has a 5 HP motor and a 3/4 inch spindle. Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Good grief, you won't have to worry about bogging it down, that is for sure. It is hard to say what brand it is, but it looks like it should be a good one.


----------



## neub72 (Jun 4, 2014)

Jim, I agree. No worries of bogging down or anyone picking it up and running away with it! I have plans toclean it up and put a fresh coat of paint on it. I am just wondering if I can change out spindle size and get parts ect...


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

I think you will like that bad boy, does it have different speeds or is it just one speed? Does it have a collet that will hold router bits? Here is a link to a lot of old wood working tools, you might check it out and see if your's is there.
http://vintagemachinery.org/PhotoIndex/bytype.aspx


----------



## neub72 (Jun 4, 2014)

Thanks for the link. I looked at everyone with no luck.Hard to believe its that hard to get info. Maybe ounce I get some of the rust off I will find something. 
It is one speed , so I think I will just still with the 3/4" spindle.looking forward to working with it. 
Do you have any idea why the channel on the top of the table is behind the cutter unlike in front like I see on most.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

I would say the top is on backwards, the slot should be in front. With a 3/4" I would say the motor has been added, that is way over kill for a 3/4 inch spindle. If it were mine I would pull the spindle and take some pictures and see if one can be located online, that way you will have a starting place to see if you can find a collet to fit it. 

A shaper runs slower than a router so some cutters would be best ran in a router either hand held or in a table. I like my shaper because I can use it on raised panels and rail and stiles cutters as they need to run slower than in a router. I still do use them in my router table but at slower speeds.

But at $150, you got a great deal, even if you can't find a collet for router cutters. 3/4 shaper cutters aren't that high and there is a great selection out there. Just be careful with that machine, it can take off way more skin than can grow back, and it can remove it quick.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

I suspect that that contraption on top is a "home made " jig, and it is what is on backward. not the table itself. Is there a spot somewhere that a badge could have been and taken off by the previous owner. It should have a manufacturers badge and model # somewhere even if it is an early 1900s . unless someone took it off. 

ED


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Jim: are you psychic, or is the dumb ads covering up where they paid $150 for it on my screen?

I looked through the OP and their response, (three times), and I cannot spot that.

ED


----------



## neub72 (Jun 4, 2014)

I do not see where I posted the price either, but I did.I got the shapet and a bunch of wood flooring for the $150. It maybe the way I am posting. So its not you or the ads! : )


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

LOL I saw his post on the WWT, I forgot he didn't post the price here.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Thank you both, I was beginning to think this was the "TWILIGHT ZONE". 

:laughing::laughing:

You got a great deal on that shaper, and it will be a good thing to restore to it's Glory days. 


ED


----------

